# Quoting Dr. Keith Ablow - FOX News psychiatrist contributor



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

_Marriages are made of much more than sex. The ones that last any real length of time are, in fact, stories that include richly textured early chapters, the momentum of tens of thousands of shared, mundane, everyday experiences, triangulated interpersonal connections with dozens or hundreds of people and the hope for shared joy and transcendence in the future.

Given those profound ingredients, I believe that a spouse having sex with another partner is always — in and of itself — an irrational reason to bust up a marriage. After all, over time, sexual energy generally becomes one of the least reliable measures of the strength of a couple’s union. That energy dissipates in a tortured, yet treasured, haze of shared laundry baskets, watching one another floss in the morning, listening to one another being petty and seeing one another being frightened and self-indulgent.

*Does it really make sense to rip up the evolving tapestry of such a relationship only because a spouse has had intercourse with someone else? I don’t think so — ever.

I mean, really, people need to get their priorities in order.*
_

Just wow.


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

How much you want to bet Dr. Keith is himself a cheater?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

badmemory said:


> _Marriages are made of much more than sex. The ones that last any real length of time are, in fact, stories that include richly textured early chapters, the momentum of tens of thousands of shared, mundane, everyday experiences, triangulated interpersonal connections with dozens or hundreds of people and the hope for shared joy and transcendence in the future.
> 
> Given those profound ingredients, I believe that a spouse having sex with another partner is always — in and of itself — an irrational reason to bust up a marriage. After all, over time, sexual energy generally becomes one of the least reliable measures of the strength of a couple’s union. That energy dissipates in a tortured, yet treasured, haze of shared laundry baskets, watching one another floss in the morning, listening to one another being petty and seeing one another being frightened and self-indulgent.
> 
> ...


100% guarantee he's ****ed around on his wife. If he's married.


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

> That energy dissipates in a tortured, yet treasured, haze of shared laundry baskets, watching one another floss in the morning, listening to one another being petty and seeing one another being frightened and self-indulgent.


The doggies go on with their doggy lives and the cheater flosses, probably trying to reach that pubic hair stuck in her back left molar.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Can you imagine going to an IC session with this idiot, to get help for dealing with the devastation of being cheated on?


----------



## drifter777 (Nov 25, 2013)

This is one of those cases where you simply ask yourself: is he stupid or is he lying? Since he is a Dr. I will assume he's not stupid and that means he's a liar. He's got a TV gig making a bunch of money and he's not going to let a little thing like honesty get in the way. He needs to generate "buzz" without going over the top so he doesn't say something like "pedophiles are people too" but rather that sexual cheating ain't all that bad considering marriage is so damn disgustingly boring. And let's face it - a lot of couples agree and open up the marriage. 

It's all about the hype. We're talking about it here so - well done Dr. Ablow you lying sack of $hit!


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

So, in essence, stabbing your partner in the back and lying is okay. Got it!


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

> Dr. Jeffrey Lieberman, the chairman of psychiatry at Columbia University's College of Physicians and Surgeons and past president of the American Psychiatric Association (APA), told the AP that "it is shameful and unfortunate that he is given a platform by Fox News or any other media organization," adding that *"he is a narcissistic self-promoter of limited and dubious expertise."*


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

His Wikipedia page is pretty funny. I'll let you google it yourself.


----------



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

Barf... Wtf wrong with that guy? And STDs??? No biggie there right? 

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Retribution (Apr 30, 2012)

Does it really make sense to roll over into that evolving tapestry and just think your spouse is the same person you thought you married, even though the deepest part of your heart and mind reminds you, often against your will, it's that very person who not that long ago was finding romantic bliss in another's bed? I don't think so - ever.

I mean this "Dr" really needs to get his logic in order.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

badmemory said:


> *Does it really make sense to rip up the evolving tapestry of such a relationship only because a spouse has had intercourse with someone else? I don’t think so — ever.
> 
> I mean, really, people need to get their priorities in order.*


If this is true, why do waywards always lose their minds and start screeching about boundaries when betrayed spouses start talking about revenge affairs?

This idiot has never been there or is a wayward himself. People need to wise up and realize that most IC/MCs are selling snake oil. The whole industry is a farce.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

If you go to the Fox News website, you'll find his BS in the Beyonce/Jay Z opinion editorial (scroll down). Not exactly a positive response from the responders.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

drifter777 said:


> This is one of those cases where you simply ask yourself: is he stupid or is he lying? Since he is a Dr. I will assume he's not stupid and that means he's a liar. He's got a TV gig making a bunch of money and he's not going to let a little thing like honesty get in the way. He needs to generate "buzz" without going over the top so he doesn't say something like "pedophiles are people too" but rather that sexual cheating ain't all that bad considering marriage is so damn disgustingly boring. And let's face it - a lot of couples agree and open up the marriage.
> 
> It's all about the hype. We're talking about it here so - well done Dr. Ablow you lying sack of $hit!



Agree - he reminds me of Dr OZ with his hijinks.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

badmemory said:


> _*Does it really make sense to rip up the evolving tapestry of such a relationship only because a spouse has had intercourse with someone else? I don’t think so — ever.
> 
> I mean, really, people need to get their priorities in order.*
> _
> ...


His first name should be Richard, because he's a d*ck.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

americansteve said:


> How much you want to bet Dr. Keith is himself a cheater?


Eggs Zachary.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I'd take my chances of getting my a$$ kicked in an IC or MC session with Dr. Phillip McGraw long before even considering shelling out one red cent of my money to that quack Ablow!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Funny how just being on TV seems to give these folks legitimacy,when their comments are sheer lunacy.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Lonely husband 42301 said:


> Funny how just being on TV seems to give these folks legitimacy,when their comments are sheer lunacy.


That's it.

Time to call my agent.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

badmemory said:


> _After all, over time, sexual energy generally becomes one of the least reliable measures of the strength of a couple’s union. _


That sounds like something a low drive, crappy in the sack person would say.

23 years later, my wife and I have frequent, highly satisfying sex. It is a glue that connects a couple to each other.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

The Middleman said:


> His first name should be Richard, because he's a d*ck.


I think we should call him "Dr. **** Ablow", and if someone asks why we call him that when his first name is Keith, say "That's not a name, it's a description".


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

What an idiot.

Its a BS's fault for tearing up the 'tapestry' of a wonderful M if they file for D...and THEY need to get their priorities straight!

Not one word about what a POS the scummy traitor is for taking that 'amazing' M and flushing it down the toilet for some moments of sexual excitement.

Complete jacka**.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

lmao.....I just read his wiki page as someone suggested.

This guy is a total joke.


----------



## Retribution (Apr 30, 2012)

One thing I'd like to ask the "good" doctor here is if sex is no big deal when compared the the rest of this complicated weave we call marriage, then why do most marriages place such high value on this very subject in the vows, and perhaps more importantly in our very reactions to infidelity? Sure, I choose how I displayed my pain and anger, but feeling like the biggest part of my marriage had just been violated doesn't fit with his theory that infidelity is no big deal by virtue of sex being such a small part of a marriage, nor was it a choice for me to feel that way in that moment. I could argue that sex is #1 priority subject in many if not most marriages.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Retribution said:


> One thing I'd like to ask the "good" doctor here is if sex is no big deal when compared the the rest of this complicated weave we call marriage, then why do most marriages place such high value on this very subject in the vows, and perhaps more importantly in our very reactions to infidelity? Sure, I choose how I displayed my pain and anger, but feeling like the biggest part of my marriage had just been violated doesn't fit with his theory that infidelity is no big deal by virtue of sex being such a small part of a marriage, nor was it a choice for me to feel that way in that moment. I could argue that sex is #1 priority subject in many if not most marriages.


*All that you can richly attest Dr. Keith Ablow to being is nothing more than a way over-educated, under common-sensed dumba$$, that Fox News took an instant liking to and could shell out a few spare bucks to!

Ain't it just absolutely funny that folks of his caliber is pretty much all that they can attract!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

With FOX being a conservative news program, I would think its experts- on whatever subject - would support conservative family values.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

His wife is a lawyer. 

Odds are that was what she told him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

badmemory said:


> _Marriages are made of much more than sex. The ones that last any real length of time are, in fact, stories that include richly textured early chapters, the momentum of tens of thousands of shared, mundane, everyday experiences, triangulated interpersonal connections with dozens or hundreds of people and the hope for shared joy and transcendence in the future.
> 
> Given those profound ingredients, I believe that a spouse having sex with another partner is always — in and of itself — an irrational reason to bust up a marriage. After all, over time, sexual energy generally becomes one of the least reliable measures of the strength of a couple’s union. That energy dissipates in a tortured, yet treasured, haze of shared laundry baskets, watching one another floss in the morning, listening to one another being petty and seeing one another being frightened and self-indulgent.
> 
> ...


As outrageous as this is..how man BSs fvcking stay anyway no matter how awful the transgression...is this a stupid comment - yeah - chumplady and he should debate that premise lol....


----------

